# Problem z lokalizacją mc,nano i vi

## matik_k

Hejka,

   Mam niezły problem. Po zlokalizowaniu gentoo nadal po angielsku mam takie programy jak mc,nano i vi. Ustawiłem:

-flage nls w make.conf,

-zmienne: LC_ALL="pl_PL",LANGUAGE=48,LINGUAS=pl,LANG="pl_PL",

-env-update &&source /etc/profile robione wiele razy

-ustawiłem w /etc/locale.gen  linijke: pl_PL iso8859-2,

-przekompilowalem glibc,zrobilem locale0gen,przekompilowalem mc i nic:(

Jakieś sugestie??? Bardzo prosze o jakies rady!!

Dzieki z gory

P.S. Jestem na niestabilnym drzewku

----------

## fanthom

proponuje w make.conf dac:

LINGUAS="pl"

od tej pory all aplikacje beda sie kompilowac w j. polskim (o ile go obsluguja:)

pozdro

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Ja ponadto do USE dodałem flagi slang i ncurses.

----------

## matik_k

Jejku dzięki, ale po pierwsze LINGUAS juz mam ustawione i to nic nie daje, a po drugie dodanie ncurses i slang niz nie zmienia(nawiasem mówiąc wolę ncurses ogólnie np. do mc). Jeszcze wcześniej działało.

Dzięki wielkie, ale niestety muszę czekać dalej....

----------

## noobah

Podłączę się do tematu, bo mam podobny problem, tyle że kodowanie UTF-8. 

Nie mam polskich znaków w terminalu. Xorg, gnome, urxvt wyświetlają pięknie polskie fonty. W urxvt źle działa tylko mc. Oto wszystkie moje configi:

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 
> 
> KEYMAP="pl2"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

 

 *Quote:*   

> #cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"
> 
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> #locale
> 
> LANG=pl_PL
> 
> LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
> ...

 

env-update zrobione, wszystko przekompilowane z odpowiednimi flagami.

Nie mam polskich fontów w trybie tekstowym oraz w mc w Xorg.

Nie mam już siły nad tym siedzieć, naprawdę, mam już dość. Może ktoś z Was coś wymyśli?

----------

## przemos

 *noobah wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 
> 
> KEYMAP="pl2" tu proponuje zmienic na pl
> ...

 

I jeszcze:

```

grep -v ^# /etc/rc.conf 

UNICODE="yes"

```

 *matik_k wrote:*   

> Jejku dzięki, ale po pierwsze LINGUAS juz mam ustawione i to nic nie daje, a po drugie dodanie ncurses i slang niz nie zmienia(nawiasem mówiąc wolę ncurses ogólnie np. do mc). Jeszcze wcześniej działało.
> 
> Dzięki wielkie, ale niestety muszę czekać dalej....

 

Pokaż:

/etc/env.d/02locale

/etc/make.conf

locale

----------

## noobah

@przemas: w rc.conf było jak należy, a zmiana CONSOLEFONT ani KEYMAP nic nie dały. Nadal mam krzaki, wyświetla mi tylko literki ó, ż i ź w terminalu, a w mc pokazuje prawidłowo ó i ń, resztę liter pomija.

Może używam nieodpowiedniej czcionki (CONSOLEFONT) ale próbowałem kilku innych i niczego to nie zmienia. Już naprawdę kilka razy przewertowałem dokumentację nt. spolszczenia systemu oraz to nt. UTF-8. 

Skończyły mi się pomysły, a naprawdę mi głupio o tym pisać bo wiem że temat locali był już wertowany 100 razy na polskim forum.

Może ktoś coś wymyśli?

----------

## matik_k

Proszďż˝ a oto configi:

99locale:

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"
```

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

RSYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip atm audiofile aac avahi fbcon java kdeenablefinal lm_sensors logrotate matroska mmx mmxext nsplugin nvidia nvtv pae qt rar sndfile sse svg svga unicode userlocales vcd xanim xvid -arts berkdb -eds -esd gdbm -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -oss -sdl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES=" parallel-fetch ccache"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical --nospinner "

#serwery

HTTP_PROXY="http://w3cache.polsl.pl:8080"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

# do xorga

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

# JÄzyki

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

oraz locale:

```
LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL 
```

To nie jest moje pierwsza polonizacja gentoo. Nie wiem co siÄ staĹo. W razie czego UNICODE="no" w /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## noobah

hmmmm... zmieniłem CONSOLEFONT na terminusa (ter-216n) i o dziwo działa. Konsola już wygląda OK, tylko muszę jeszcze sobie poradzić z mc. Jest jakiś sposób na zmuszenie go do łyknięcia utf8 ??

----------

## przemos

 *noobah wrote:*   

> hmmmm... zmieniłem CONSOLEFONT na terminusa (ter-216n) i o dziwo działa. Konsola już wygląda OK, tylko muszę jeszcze sobie poradzić z mc. Jest jakiś sposób na zmuszenie go do łyknięcia utf8 ??

 

Sprawdź flagi USE:

```

[I] sys-libs/slang

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.4.9-r1 1.4.9-r2

   (2)   [M]~2.0.6

   {cjk pcre png unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.4.9-r2(20:39:21 2 IX 2006)(-cjk unicode)

[I] app-misc/mc

     Available versions:  4.6.1 4.6.1-r3 {7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam samba slang unicode}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1-r3(21:28:54 4 II 2007)(-7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam samba slang unicode)

[I] sys-libs/ncurses

     Available versions:  (5)  5.4-r6 5.5-r3 5.6 (~)5.6-r1

   {bootstrap build debug doc gpm minimal nocxx trace unicode}

     Installed versions:  5.6-r1(5)(19:19:46 9 IV 2007)(-bootstrap -build -debug -doc gpm -minimal -nocxx -trace unicode)

```

U mnie działa.

----------

